# ECA tab before or after morning cardio??



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Guys

At the moment I'm doing 40 mins of morning cardio on an empty stomach. Is it best to take an ECA tab before morning cardio or after ideally with breakfast and just have a strong coffee before my cardio session?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

meghwar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> At the moment I'm doing 40 mins of morning cardio on an empty stomach. Is it best to take an ECA tab before morning cardio or after ideally with breakfast and just have a strong coffee before my cardio session?


Get some Yohimbine to take before fasted cardio with caff. If not, take the ECA before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I always take prior aswell as a black coffee. certainly gets me through the cardio!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

meghwar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> At the moment I'm doing 40 mins of morning cardio on an empty stomach. Is it best to take an ECA tab before morning cardio or after ideally with breakfast and just have a strong coffee before my cardio session?


Evidence supports before cardio. Increased thermogenic effect.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Get some Yohimbine to take before fasted cardio with caff. If not, take the ECA before.


sorry to hijack but i hear you mention Yohimbine quite alot and did do a research on it but never found the right/best one to get, could you pm me a link maybe please Joe??


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> sorry to hijack but i hear you mention Yohimbine quite alot and did do a research on it but never found the right/best one to get, could you pm me a link maybe please Joe??


http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

There are many different receptors on your cells, but the 2 of concern on your fat cells are the Alpha and Beta. Beta receptors are like accelerators for the release of fatty acids from the fat cell, and Alpha are like brakes and stop the release of fatty acids. So in stubborn areas it is likely that you will have more alpha receptors than beta. Yohimbine occupies the alpha receptor giving a better ratio of beta to alpha open receptors.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html
> 
> There are many different receptors on your cells, but the 2 of concern on your fat cells are the Alpha and Beta. Beta receptors are like accelerators for the release of fatty acids from the fat cell, and Alpha are like brakes and stop the release of fatty acids. So in stubborn areas it is likely that you will have more alpha receptors than beta. Yohimbine occupies the alpha receptor giving a better ratio of beta to alpha open receptors.


Thanks Joe, yes i read that before so may order some for my cut.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Get some Yohimbine to take before fasted cardio with caff. If not, take the ECA before.


hi joe

what would be the correct dose of caffine and yohimbine to take on an empty stomach doing fasted cardio?

could the same dose be taken when doing cardio after weight training?

sorry for the hijack but i am sure you may want to know the answer too 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> hi joe
> 
> what would be the correct dose of caffine and yohimbine to take on an empty stomach doing fasted cardio?
> 
> ...


Yohimbine dose should be 0.2mg per kg or bodyweight. Start off on 2.5mg per day, and increase gradually up to optimum dose, or until you get some unwanted side effects. For me I take 20mg with 200mg Caff before my AM cardio and I don't get any sides from that. I don't take it at any other time of day, I have ECA 5 hours later, then ECA again before my evening workouts.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Yohimbine dose should be 0.2mg per kg or bodyweight. Start off on 2.5mg per day, and increase gradually up to optimum dose, or until you get some unwanted side effects. For me I take 20mg with 200mg Caff before my AM cardio and I don't get any sides from that. I don't take it at any other time of day, I have ECA 5 hours later, then ECA again before my evening workouts.


thanks for the quick reply mate reps to you :thumb:

just ordered yohimbine and caffine, i have an eca 30+ already

only planning on doing am cardio just now, so i think i will leave out the eca stack until i am doing cardio twice a day

thanks :beer:


----------

